# Top's Journal



## TopAdams314 (Apr 14, 2007)

Since my long-term goals are to lower my body fat to ultimately about 9% from approximately 18% based on my eyeball test, I'll be doing more cardio so I can burn off the fat. For the last year or so, all I've done is just lift weights and as a consequence, I've bulked up a bit while getting chubby (damn cafeteria food!).  Right now, my short-term goal is to get my body fat down to about 15% by the end of July.  I hope that's realistic enough.  Another goal is to gain a bit of lean body mass, so I'm doing a whole body workout three times a week with 40 minutes of cardio on my off days except for Sunday.  Some days, when I feel like I can do it, I do some HIIT on the spinning bike.  This is my current routine that I've been using for the last two weeks:

Monday, Wednesday, Friday-90 seconds rest between sets, the tempo is 2 seconds concentric, 3-4 seconds eccentric. 
5 min warm-up on row machine 
BB Squat - 3 sets x 6-12 reps
Hamstring curl - 3 sets x 6-12 reps
BB Bench Press - 3 sets x 6-12 reps
Lat Pulldown- 3 sets x 6-12 reps
DB Shoulder Press- 3 sets x 6-12 reps
Standing Calf Raise- 3 sets x 3-5 reps, since they're really hard to simulate growth in.

Feel free to critique my workout!  I'll be doing this until I stop seeing gains and then I'll change the exercises.  

Off days except for Sunday: 40 minutes of moderate-intensity cardio on an elliptical machine, sometimes 15 minutes of HIIT instead if I'm in a hurry.  

I'll post how my workout tomorrow went later.  I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## TopAdams314 (Apr 14, 2007)

Agh, I didn't get to work out today, too many things happened.  I'll have to hold off til Monday.    On the bright side, it's on Monday which should ease the Monday blues.

BTW, in case you were wondering why I was supposed to work out today instead of yesterday (Friday), my stomach wasn't feelin' that great on Friday so I didn't want to risk lifting and barfing all over myself.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2007)

Two comments.  You need something more for your back. Lat pulldowns alone won't do.  BB or DB rows perhaps.  

The second thing is I think you'd be better off with 2 completely different full body workouts (all the body parts, but different execises), alternating them on consecutive workouts.


----------



## TopAdams314 (Apr 15, 2007)

So should I replace the Lat Pulldown with the DB row or just incorporate the row into my alternate full body workout?  I'll take your advice and make a second full-body workout that looks like this:
5min warm-up
Leg Press - 3x6-12reps
BB Incline Press - 3x6-12
Standing Hamstring Curl -3x6-12
DB row - 3x6-12
Shoulder shrugs - 3x6-12
Hanging Knee-up - 3x10-25

Does that look reasonable for my alternate workout?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2007)

I suggest the row in addition to the lat pulldown, or better yet, instead of lat pulldowns, do pullups if possible.

There are some people here at IM doing full body workouts.  Check out these journals.

Stewart

yellowmoomba

Archangel (Arch was doing FB, but has now switched to Powerlifting)


----------



## TopAdams314 (Apr 15, 2007)

After looking at those other journals, it seems like I'm on the right track with my exercises but with your suggestion of having the row and the pull-down/pullups combination.  I'm not strong enough to do a more then tw0 pull-ups yet, would that still be alright to do 3 sets of maybe 2 reps instead of the pull-downs on one of the workouts?   

Looks like I'll be starting this workout tomorrow, and I'll put down how it went afterwards.

Workout A:
5 min warm-up 
BB Squat - 3 sets x 6-12 reps
BB Bench Press - 3 sets x 6-12 reps
Hamstring curl - 3 sets x 6-12 reps
Lat Pulldown- 3 sets x 6-12 reps
DB Shoulder Press- 3 sets x 6-12 reps
BB Row - 3 sets x 6-12 reps
Standing Calf Raise- 3 sets x 3-5 reps, since they're really hard to simulate growth in.

Workout B: 
5min warm-up
Leg Press - 3x6-12reps
Dips - 2x6-12 
Standing Hamstring Curl -3x6-12
Pull-ups - 3 x 2 reps (I'm going to try to increase the amount of reps I can do)
Shoulder shrugs - 3x6-12
One-arm DB row - 3x6-12
Hanging Knee-up - 3x10-25

Let me know if there should be any more modifications.


----------



## TopAdams314 (Apr 16, 2007)

Well, I did my Workout A today, and I have to say it went well.  I found all the necessary loads for each exercise.  Here's my workout for today:
5min elliptical warm-up
BB squat - 3 sets x 6 reps, 175 pounds (it was fairly tough, but not too much that my legs were shot to crap)
BB Bench Press - 2 sets x 12 reps, 1 set x 10 reps, 135 pounds (goal for next time is to get that last set of 12 reps!)
Hamstring Curl - 3 sets x 6 reps, 70 pounds per leg 
Lat Pull down - 2 sets x 12 reps, 1 set of 10 reps (goal for next workout is to get 11 or 12 reps on the last set), 145 pounds
DB Shoulder Press - 3 sets x 12 reps, 30 pounds (I could only do 3 sets of ten reps last week, now I can do all twelve!  Time to go up in weight)
BB Row - 3 sets x 7 reps, 115 pounds (This was pretty hard, I paid attention to my form and kept my back straight as I bent over to do the rows)
Calf Raise - 3 sets x 5 reps, 260 pounds (I'll increase it next time but the problem is that the stack only goes up to 300 pounds and that's it!    ) I guess it's my fault from constantly going up and down stairs at my dorm while weighing 260 pounds.   

I'll do Workout B this Wednesday, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 16, 2007)

Lookin good man, i didn't see you at the gym today. Did you get a late start?


----------



## TopAdams314 (Apr 16, 2007)

LoL, here I'm gonna have to poke fun at your ability to be observant...again.    I was at my locker changing into my gym clothes just right when you were leaving.  Did you have a good workout?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 16, 2007)

Ya i had a good workout. Seems like you're progressing well. Keep up the good work.


----------



## TopAdams314 (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks!  I plan to cuz one of my long term goals is to look good for the family reunion next November.  :-D  I'll keep this up for a couple of months and then transition to a P/RR/S type of program cuz it'll be easier to do when I'm home.


----------



## TopAdams314 (Apr 17, 2007)

Today I did 40 minutes of cardio on the elliptical at the highest intensity I could handle.  It was pretty fun, and it's put me in a good mood for the rest of the day so that's good.  I can't wait to lift again tomorrow!


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Drop those shitty ass pulldowns and do the real mass builder, pullups. Hope all goes well. I would like to see better loading. Using different sets, reps, tempos, rest, etc...


----------



## TopAdams314 (Apr 17, 2007)

You mean something similar to the RR stage of the P/RR/S workout variant where I change the amount of reps for each set I do?  And  yeah, I think I'm going to dump the pulldown exercise in favor of the pullup.  I've noticed better results with pull-ups in the past, just that it takes my body a while to recover from the soreness.  Thanks for your suggestion!


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

As far as changing reps, set, tempos, and ri's I mean from week to week or every workout, etc...you know periodzation? Pullups are indeed far more superior to pulldowns, so I am glad you are using them instead of the pulldowns.


----------



## TopAdams314 (Apr 17, 2007)

Ah, I gotcha now with the periodization.  I'll start implementing that next week after I do the workouts on Wednesday and Friday and see how it goes.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## TopAdams314 (Apr 18, 2007)

*4/18 Workout*

My workout for today:

5 min cardio
Leg Press: 3 sets x 6 reps with 300 pounds, 60s RI
Dips: 3 sets x 6 reps, Body weight only, 90s RI
BB Stiff-Leg Deadlift: 3 sets x 7 reps, 135 pounds, 60s RI
Pull-ups (those were hard for me): 3 sets x 2 reps, Body weight only, 90s RI  
Shrugs: 3 sets x 12 reps (I wanted to get my form down before I used heavier weights), 60 pounds, 60s RI
One-Arm DB row: 3 sets x 7 reps, 40 pounds (it was low cuz my forearms were shot from the shrugs and pull-ups so I'll probably switch the One-Arm DB row with the Pull-ups so that way I can actually handle more weight), 60s RI
Hanging Knee-up: 3 sets x 15, 12, 11 reps, Body Weight Only, 60s RI

Overall, it was a good workout but it'll need some adjustment so my forearms don't tire out too fast.  Oh, I also used a temp of 1-0-4 for the pullups and when I couldn't do the 2nd rep on the 3rd set I did a negative pullup instead with a long eccentric motion.  I think I fried my lats good enough with that.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey good workout

As for improving your pull-ups, here are some articles that may help you out

Pullups
Over the top - pull-ups Men's Fitness - Find Articles

I don't know if you know this but in the gym, there is a machine right next to the stairs on the second floor (near the cardio machines) that has assisted pullups. If you need me to show u how to use it, let me know and i'll help u out.


----------



## TopAdams314 (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh, yeah, I've tried that machine but when I do, I usually get _weaker_ as I try to progress for some reason.   I'll give the barbell-at-the-chin-level trick a try to see how that helps, but it's gonna bruise my ego some.   

Thanks a bunch for the articles!  They help a lot!


----------



## TopAdams314 (Apr 21, 2007)

*4/20 workout*

My workout for yesterday was a five min warm-up, stretching, and then my routine:
BB Squat - 2 sets x 10 reps, 1 set x 8 reps - 135 pounds (I know it's sad, but see, I was doing the Smith Squat machine until I read the thread about how bad using that is so I switched to the BB squat rack.  I was worried about using that because my sense of balance is, well, a bit crappy.  But I did better then I thought so I'll continue with that!  )
BB Bench - 3 sets x 12 reps! - 135 pounds (Time to up the weight to push me down to 6 reps)
Hamstring curl - 3 sets x 8 reps - 70 pounds per side
Assisted Pull-ups (using counterweights) - 3 sets x 6 reps with 70 pounds taken off my weight
DB Shoulder Press - 3 sets x 7 reps - 35 pounds (made progress here!)
BB Row - 3 sets x 8 reps - 80 pounds (this was hard, but I managed to crank out these reps with good form)
Calf Rise - 3 sets x 7 reps - 280 pounds.  I don't know what I'm gonna do once I hit the 300 pound mark on the damn calf raise machine cuz that's as far as it goes!!!   

I'm happy with this workout, I made some gains so I'm quite pleased with myself!  I'm sticking with the Workout A/B routine for a while, it seems to be working for me.  I'm just waiting for that day when my gains start slowing down.


----------



## TopAdams314 (Apr 26, 2007)

*4/23 and 4/25 workouts*

Sorry for the delay, I haven't been able to get my journal on for a while cuz I only have time to post in a couple of threads and then run off.

Anyways, here's my workout from last Monday:
5 min warm-up on Elliptical, stretch
Leg Press- 3 sets x 12 reps, 300 pounds (Time to up the weight and drop the reps!)
Dips - 2 sets x 7 reps, 1 set x 6 reps, BW
BB Stiff-Legged Deadlifts - 3 sets x 8 reps, 135 pounds
Assisted Pull-ups - 2 sets x 7 reps, 1 set x 4 reps, 70 pounds removed using counterweights
One-Arm DB Row - 1 set x 12, 2 sets x 7, 40 pounds (too light) and then 50 pounds
Trap Bar Shoulder Shrug (I love this equipment!   ) - 3 sets x 7 reps, 80 pounds plus Trap Bar
Oblique Cable Twist - 3 sets x 7 reps, 80 pounds

Workout from last Wednesday:
5 min warm-up on elliptical, stretches
BB Squat - 2 sets x 12 reps, 1 set x 10 reps (almost there!), 135 pounds
Bench Press - 3 sets x 7 reps, 145 pounds (those reps were tough, but not to failure - I don't wanna kill myself).
Hamstring Curl - 2 sets x 10 reps, 1 set x 8 reps, 70 pounds per leg
Assisted Pull-ups - 2 sets x 7 reps, 1 set x 6 reps (I pulled two more, yay!), 70 pounds removed by counterweights
DB Shoulder Press - 1 set x 10 reps, 2 sets x 9 reps, 35 pounds
BB Row - 3 sets x 12 reps, 65 pounds (time to bump this up)
Calf Raise - 3 sets x 8 reps, 280 pounds


----------

